

Jeff Bezos delivers graduation speech at Princeton University - iseff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBmavNoChZc

======
dot
I'm surprised he's such a mediocre speaker. This speech is full of tired
clichés.

I know, case in point - kindness is hard.

------
rykov
If you want to skip the drawn out intro, Jeff's speech starts around 6:00 mark

